

How We Used Data Analysis to Increase our Conversion Rate by 30% - ar4420
http://engineering.coachup.com/used-data-analysis-increase-conversion-rate-30/

======
jc1
Good example of data analysis. Creating that initial survey should ease some
of the pain on the next iteration.

------
whitedonkey
Nice article, great examples and excellent presentation.

